# Don't think about white bunnies



## Aina

There was once a story of a man who had two little boys. The children were avid pirate lovers, and were causing trouble in the house. So the father told them. "Here is a map. Go outside and look for the treasure. The only thing is, you can't think about white bunnies." So the boys went out thinking 'don't think about white bunnies' and of course, they were thinking about white bunnies, so they never found the treasure.

 Hi! My name is Ronnie. I am a white bunny. My momma says that story isn't true, because I AM the treasure. But, by telling them not to think about white bunnies, it made them think about them, so since I want you to think about me, I will do the same. DON'T THINK ABOUT WHITE BUNNIES!
or do, namely ME.

Anyways. I live with a dog, two hamsters, and a walking rock. My momma calls it a tortoise. I also live with 6 humans.
The hamsters seem nice, they like to snuggle in my fur, but momma says they arn't allowed because they are 'nocturnal' and I am not, so having them with me would make them be awake when they arn't supposed to be. 
I don't like the dog. She is noisy and always wants to sniff me. It is annoying! I ignore her for the most part.
I don't really notice the walking rock much, except she has a much bigger cage than I do, and it is filled with yummy grasses. Master says I can't live with her because I can hop right out of her cage. I do go in there some. I like the long grass.
Since I know humans are visual, here are some pics my mom took of me and my family. 

Girly the hamster.






Ben the hamster





Maggie the super annoying dog





Me with the walking rock. Look at all that grass!






I had humans before, but the 'set me free' I didn't like being 'free' as they said. There were to many scarey things like cars and dogs. I'm glad my new humans found me and brought me where I am safe. I still don't like the super annoying dog though.
They set me up in my own home and I have food and water now. They say that they will let me roam the yard as soon as they get the fence fixed. I hope so! Then I can go into the walking rock's cage and get some more good grass.

And now on to pictures of ME!
When I first brought into my new home.





Me exploring mamma's room while someone mowed the yard. Mamma's room was a mess at that time, but fun to explore. Mamma kept an eye on me at all times so I wouldn't hurt myself.





FOOD! Oh no, it is dog food. Bummer.





Nice bed. I could go to sleep right here, if it didn't smell that that annoying dog.
*






*Well, that is it. Hope you had fun. Remember, Don't think about white bunnies, and I'll be back next time to tell about my escapades, mwahaha!

Oh yeah, can you please not tell momma that I am using her computer, k? Thanks.


----------



## pamnock

Very cute post :sunshine:



Pam


----------



## naturestee

Must not think about white bunnies... Darn it!


----------



## Haley

Ronnie, you are a gorgeous bunny (and also a wonderful writer, I must say!)

Im sorry you have to put up with that annoying dog. That must be veryfrustrating. You are very lucky that your humans found you though, itsa scary world out there for white bunnies (just ask my Mr. Tumnus, hewas set "free" once as well)!

Looking forward to hearing more about your adventures!


----------



## TinysMom

Hey...I could've sworn a saw a white bunny around here somewhere....

Peg


----------



## Pipp

:roflmao:

Ronnie (and Aina), you made my day! 

That wasmuch-needed chuckles and belly laughs from start tofinish! (And I'll evenbe dreaming about whitebunnies!)



sas :kiss:


----------



## Aina

Hi! It is me again. Mom is out with the annoying dog.
Yesterday I had a fun time. Momma brought me into her room. I knew she must have some food on her so I kept following her around until she finally gave me a rasin and some pellets. I don't think she knew what to think because I normally stay away from her and just explore her room. But I was happy to see her because I had been bored all day.
But then she let the dog in because she had just got her hair cut and got some hair in her eye and momma thought it looked like cherry eye,just without the red, so she wanted to watch it. How somthing could fit a whole cherry it its eye is beyond me, but it is a _dog_ so maybe that is it. 
I mostly ignored the annoying dog. Momma told it to sit and put some of my food near it. Guess what? The annoying dog simply ignored the scrumptious food and looked at momma. I couldn't let the food go to waste so I snuck up to the dog and ate all the food. I don't even think she noticed me. :bunnydance:
After that I went and laid down and the dog went to momma and then laid down looking at me. Hmm... I wonder if the dog didn't eat it's food because it wanted to eat me? :shock:
I certainly hope not! 
Well, momma is about to come back in with the annoying dog, so I'll just... uh-oh gotta go, the dog is coming in here, gotta run!Don't think about white bunnies! I sure hope the dog doesn't.
-
-
-
This is the dog. My name is Maggie. 
First of all; I am NOT annoying. I was here before the rabbit. The ONLY reason I bark at him is because I am TRYING to warn momma of his evils before something bad happens. You see his glowing red eyes, how could he NOT be evil?
But, when momma told me to be nice to him I was, I even let him eat the food momma gave me. (Of course that was because it tasted bad. But don't tell mom, I don't want to hurt her feelings)

To prove how nice I am and how evil the rabbit is, lets look at these pics.

He has GLOWING EYES!









And very bad breath





Now, look how nice I am. I was watching the rabbit to make sure he didn't attack my momma.





And how could something so cute be annoying?






Thanks for listening to MY side of the story
-Maggie


----------



## Pipp

:waiting:



(What can I say? I'm hooked on Ronnie -- and Maggie and the walking rock and the hammies!)



sas :biggrin:


----------



## Michaela

Aww, I love this thread, it's cute! Ronnie, you areadorable!

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## Aina

Hey, it is me, the rabbit again. That dog has quite a few things wrong. First, my eyes are PINK not red. I think she must be color blind. And I won't even dignify that "he's evil" thing with a response.
Anyways, I haven't been able to come inside much because momma has been cleaning the house because someone named 'grandma' is coming over. I told her that I could help shred any papers she needed shredding, but she didn't take me up on that. She also has finals, which are rather annoying. 
But last week the temperature was getting really cold and even though I probably could have stayed outside, momma brought me in to sleep in her closet. That was fun. I tried to be as clean as possible and quiet while momma was sleeping. She made sure the closest was safe for me to be in and I didn't chew on any of her clothes. Momma says that I am a very good indoor rabbit and she would keep me indoors all the time, but I like being outside right now. The weather is great, though not always. I hate it when it rains, but at least I have a shelter.


I wrote a song.

Oh the weather outside is frightful
But the grass is so delightful
And since I've no place to go
Let it grow! Let it grow! Let it grow!

It doesn't show signs of stopping
And I really enjoy hopping
The grass both high and low
Let it grow! Let it grow! Let it grow!

When it is finally night
How I'll hate going into my home!
But if you'll give me some hay I might
Stay all nice and warm


So it doesn't all rhyme or make sense, but I have an artistic license here. 

Momma just found out that the person who runs a rabbit rescue lives here where we live so I think she might try to get to where she can help with that.
Well, I'm off to eat some more grass. Always remember Don't think about white bunnies!
Oh yeah, before I leave, here are some more pics of me.
Bath time










Now bedtime.
*



*


Why'd you have to wake me up?






Oh well, I guess I'll just rest.


----------



## cheryl

That is a great song Ronnie! you are verytalented,ohh and i must say that you are a very handsome young man..ithink i'm in love :inlove:



And Maggie..you are just gorgeous!








cheryl


----------



## cheryl

Hehe,i just noticed this picture...

It looks like Ronnie is smelling something on the floor,and Maggie isturning her head in disgust and saying "ugh....gross"lol Hehe that is justto funny 








cheryl


----------



## LuvaBun

Lol! I love this. Nice to meet you, Ronnie andMaggie. Ronnie, you have to tell your mom not to let those people thatset you free know where you are - we have all fallen in love with youhere 

Jan


----------



## hunnybunny63

i love this topic! Ronnie you are a verytalented writer do you do lessons as im not sure my bunnies are quiteup to your standard!

i think everyone else on here should get their bunnies to write a topic jsut like Ronnie has here its so cute and very good!


----------



## grumpybabies

This is brilliant ronnie pls carry on writing!


----------



## Aina

Thanks for all the comments. I have been learning how to write ever since someone started using newspaper as litter. I could barely stand to defacate on it because I wanted to read it so much, but there were some sections... But I've got it good now,my momma's closet has a bookshelf. Now, if I can find a way to get to the books...

Anyways, I present a story in pictures. 
I was going about my normal day when momma comes up to me





So I came over to her, and she started laughing at me! Can you believe that?









So I ducked my head





But that didn't work, so I went off to look at myself in the metal part of the trampoline.





When I saw what I had on my face I was mortified, as you can imagine. I think my ears even turned pink.





So I cleaned myself off.





And then posed for mama to take some good pics of me






I'm glad the dog didn't see me. She would have had some real dirt on me then!


And as always


----------



## LuvaBun

LOL! Don't worry Ronnie, you are still *very *handsome, dirty nose or not 

Jan


----------



## shye

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH! I love the bed time Ronnie!!


----------



## maherwoman

Oh, Ronnie...I think my girls are falling for you...you are certainly most handsome!

Of course, I could let them tell it in their own words...that is, if they can pick their jaws up off the floor! 

Look forward to hearing more of your adventures!!

Oh, and Ronnie's Mama...what kind of photo software do youhave? It did that "Don't think about white bunnies" pictureso nicely, I'd love to give it a try!

Thanks!

Hugs to you both!

Rosie and the girls* :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh my god I am in love.:inlove:


----------



## Aina

Heya, this is Ronnie. The dog tried to give me a bath today, so I am still recovering. I guess she saw the dirty pictures after all. Who let her on here? Or maybe she just thinks I taste good (Oh no!)
I don't have any pictures because my mom has been busy. Oh yeah, she used adobe photoshop to make that lovely picture of me. She says she takes requests if anyone wants anything. 
Well, I've got to go, some boys are over and are being really noisey so I can't think.


----------



## LuvaBun

*Aina wrote:*


> Heya, this is Ronnie. The dog tried to give me a bath today,so I am still recovering. I guess she saw the dirty pictures after all.Who let her on here? Or maybe she just thinks I taste good(Oh no!)


LOL!!! Ronnie, you are a hoot!! Tell your mom that once she's not sobusy, we would love more photos to keep us not thinking of whiterabbits 

Jan


----------



## Aina

Heya. So Tuesday momma brought home anotherbunny. I havn't gotten to meet her yet but I can't wait! Maggie told meher name is Sky. Today it is raining so momma brought meinside for a while, but she didn't even let me get a glimpse ofSky. I did see Sky earlier when momma took her outside totake some picture of her because she said the lighting wasperfect. She is so pretty! The dog tells me that Sky doesn'tmind the dog as much as I do, but I don't believe her. Who could notmind the annoying dog? At least now Maggie is making herself useful andbringing me information about the other bunny. Nowthat momma has the yard succure she is letting me out more. What shedoesn't know is that I can open gates, mwahaha! Unfortunatlyone time she found me. When she did I ran right back to the place thatI got out and ran back in. I was just trying to show momma where thedog can get out, i don't know why she was mad at me. 
The camera is broken, so I can't post any pics. I think thedog broke it. As soon as I get it fixed I'll post some pics, but untilthen


----------



## JadeIcing

I want something like that but with 5 bunnies... how! Something say Bunnies from the Zoo Crew!


----------



## Aina

Jade, just give my mom some pics of your rabbits and she can make you something if you want. 
Now, my momma finally got the camera working, so here are some pictures.

What are you doing with that camera?





Leaves taste good. Er... I hope they arn't poisionus.









And, my mom got a picture of Sky, so I think I'll post it. Isn't she pretty?


----------



## maherwoman

Ronnie and Skye...you're both gorgeous!! 

Ronnie...how did you learn to use the computer...did you sneak intoyour former home and use theirs? I'm sure they wouldn't havenoticed, given that they didn't notice where you went outside...

I think you should teach Skye how to use it, too...I love to hear whatshe thinks of her new home! Boy, she's a beauty! 

P.S. Love your red eyes, Ronnie...very lovely!


----------



## JadeIcing

Sooo cute!!!!










*

*

*



*

*If these dont work just let me know.*


----------



## hunnybunny63

your links do work but it would be easier if youused the IMG as it makes the photos appear straight onto the threadrather than having to clcik onto seperate links!


----------



## Aina

Ok, mommy made this for you, Jade.


----------



## JadeIcing

That is beyond awesome! Blue is also my fave color!!!!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Haley

Ronnie,

Your mom is very talented! That looks wonderful. I bet you were makingeyes at Jade's little Teresa, she sure is a looker (but shes alreadytaken ).

Now, I want to hear more about this new lady? She sure is beautiful! Ihope she is altered (or maybe you are?) so that you two can playtogether!

Cant wait to see more of you two!


----------



## Aina

Sky isn't altered yet, and neither am I. After today she is going to make an appointment for Sky to get altered. She said if she had the money she would also alter me, but I am her brothers bunny, so maybe he'll pay for it. I hope so, because I want to play with Sky.

Anyways, I am just coming on to wish you all a merry christmas! I hope it stops raining where I live. Maybe momma will bring me inside. I can shred the wrapping paper for her! I'll tell you more about christmas tomorow, but remember...


----------



## Haley

Merry Christmas to you too Ronnie!

I hope you and Sky had a wonderful time and that santa brought you lots of craisins and other yummy treats!

-Haley


----------



## Aina

Ok, so Ronnie wasn't able to update the day after xmas. That is because he asked me to tell a little about myself and I was preocupied. Oh... you don't know who I am? I am Sky, the new rabbit.
There is not much to tell about me. So I don't know what Ronnie was asking. I live in the room with my momma. The cage I am in right now I can get out of so momma can't wait to find some NIC cubes and make a NIC cage. I don't know what the big deal is. Last night I wanted to explore a lot and finally about 1am momma put me in the dog's crate. It was sorta like a cave and I liked it. It smelt like dog, but what doesn't? The dog and I get along fairly well most of the time. If the dog is getting rough momma tells it to lay down and it lays down and watches me. I've come over a few times while she was laying down. She tried to give me a bath, yuk! Don't dogs know that rabbits don't take baths? We clean ourselves.
Christmas was good. I got lots of presents. Oh, and I was a present for momma.
Ok, now for some pictures, since Ronnie tells me humans like pics.

That camera thingy is annoying, but Ronnie ad the dog seem to like it. They always act like clowns when momma gets it out.

I try to hide in the shadows.





Unfortunatly mom has flash





So I tried to run away





But mom caught me and picked me up.





And some pictures of the clowns who like the camera.
Ronnie
"let me out!"





"thanks"





And one of Maggie.





Oh yeah, this is what I got for christmas. I had to share it with Ronnie and the hamsters though. Good thing there was two of some things.





I'm not white, but I want you to think about me. Hmm... I know! I'll use photoshop.


----------



## hunnybunny63

hi Sky your very cute and dogs should know that bunnies dont have baths!! 

dont worry i wont think aboutwhite or grey bunnies now!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Ronnie, you are so cute! How manypounds do you weigh? Can't wait for more pics. Yourmom is awesome w/ Photoshop, and that pic she made for Jade is justwonderful.

Sky, you look like a bigtime fluffball. Cute.

Oh, and Maggie, you're cute too!


----------



## JadeIcing

I saved it and sent it to my mom so she couldsee it. When we went over X-mas eve she had printed it out one for homeand one for Dh's desk at work. She has a photo printer.


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe...I love you and Ronnie and Maggie, Sky. You guys are just adorable!!

And I love the new "Don't think about gray bunnies" idea...wonderful!!

You guys are so blessed to have such a wonderful mommie!!


----------



## Aina

Today I decided to mimic the dog to prove I can do everything she can do.

She can pose for the camera:





I can pose for the camera:





She can say hi to Skyler





I can say hi to Skyler, but mama wouln't let us together on the same side of the cage.





She can sniff the ground and so can I





She can... ok, there is NO WAY I am doing that.





Don't think about white bunnies! Or grey ones either.:apollo:


----------



## jordiwes

Teehee, looks like someone's getting a bath!






Love it!!


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...just too cute!!


----------



## hunnybunny63

Ronnie ahs your mummy taught you to jump over jumps because you can probably hop over them better than the dog!

he he

Keep writing Ronnie and hope to hear from Sky soon to!


----------



## Aina

Sky got a new NIC cage today. She likes it but hasn't really been on the top level much. I have been allowed to run around the back yard more now that the yard is succure, but I like to hang around the door most of the time. 

On friday mom's two hamsters went over the rainbow bridge so mommy was really sad. Sky, Maggie and I tried to cheer her up the best I could. She cuddled me a little, but she knows that I don't really like to cuddle, so she held Sky for a long time.

Moms camera is broken so she might be sending it off for repairs. She was able to get one picture off it though.






And of course


----------



## Michaela

Hi Ronnie, my bunny Pebble saw your picturesover my shoulder, and she told me she wants me to ask you out for her,she thinks you're very handsome:bunnyheart (and familiar... hmm:huh) Itold her you can't though because you already haveagirlfriend, and she said she doesn't care, you don't have totell Sky:rollseyes

She also wanted me to post a picture of her


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Ronnie, you are such a handsome boy and Skyis also very pretty. Does your mommie have any pictures ofyou when you were a baby, theirs a new topic that is about pictures ofall our Bunnies when they were babies. I bet you were reallycute as a baby because like I said you are very handsome as agrown up boy.

Tell your Mommie I am very sorry to hear about the passing of her hamsters

Look forward to hearing more about your day to day escapades very soon.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Aina

Heya. It is Sky this time. Ronnie is resting from his last escapade. Mom got a video of him this time, to be show later.
First though;
I am going grey already! I thought it was supposed to only happen to old rabbits, but I am going grey! I am also going bald. I'm only 4months old! Oh no! I want my pretty blue coloring back. Mom says I'm just molting, but I'm not sure if I believe her. She also says that electric cords don't taste good, and I think they are tasty. Momma says she still thinks I am pretty, so I guess I'll be fine.
Mom had to cut my hair some to get some really hard matts out without hurting me. I'm glad she didn't hurt me, but I now look buchered. I'm glad it will grow back.

I also got a new cage. It is made out if NIC cubes. I like it very much. Momma is going to get better flooring, but right now I have an old rug under it. It has two stories. 
Some pics.




Me in my NIC cage





Today momma took Ronnie out of the cage and had me out too to take pics. Ronnie pretty much ignored me, I didn't really mind. Momma was taking pictures of me when she noticed Ronnie was no longer with us. Uhoh! So she went outside the fence and look what she found.








So Ronnie decided to get back in the yard before mom caught him, but not before mom got this video of him.

SOOOSKA: Mommy doesn't have any pictures of us as babies because she didn't have us then.


----------



## bluebird

I love the tortoise and hare picture very cute.bluebird


----------



## TinysMom

I couldn&#39;t help but think about white bunnies today - so I thought I&#39;d check out this thread...

More pics?

Peg


----------



## Aina

Mama&#39;s camera is broken. She is hoping to be able to use her mama&#39;s camera, but she has to get something for it first. 
She has been really busy lately and has gone two places about four hours away this week. They also put in wood floring this weekend in the big room. Skyler isn&#39;t very happy about that, because it is harder to run on hardwood. That is why they call it &#39;hard&#39; wood. :nodI really want a companion, but moma says that she has to wait until I am nutered, which might be a while because my owner is broke. (owner is mama&#39;s brother) So I have been hanging around the people and have even let them pet me even though they didn&#39;t have food with them. .I normally don&#39;t doo that, n that. Moma has figured out that if you want an animal to eat out of your hand you come to me, but if you want to snuggle then you go to Skyler. In fact, last night Sky somehow got out of her cage and moma woke to find her on her chest. She wasn&#39;t to startled because she had a hamster that used to do that, and the annoying dog also sleeps with her.


Oh yeah, I found some pics that I don&#39;t think I have posted yet.











Well moma is back from church so I&#39;d better get off before she comes in here.


----------



## Aina

Yay! Mama's brother or sister got the cam working and downloaded the pics she had on it.
A few days ago about 5 am I woke up to a loud noise. Well, itwasn't really loud where I was, but I could here it. When mama lety Maggie out I asked her what had happened, and this is what she said.

The top part of mama's closet came crashing down onto Sky's cage. Sky was pretty scared and was thumping at moma while she was trying to get her out of the cage. So mama called Maggie and when Sky saw her she came right out. Poor mama, the dog has made Sky like her better than Mama. I told her not to worry, I still like Mama better. Well anyways, mama put sky in a make shif cage out of extra NIC pieces and cleaned up a little before she went to horseback riding.When she came back she cleaned up the cage, but before she did she got some pictures of it. She put all her clothing in my master's extra closet (her brother) which is OK because she hardly ever uses hanging clothes. She isn't going to put her closet back up. So, here are the pics.
The damage. (it also spilt her litter box)









Sky in makeshift cage "Please let me out!" 





In other news. I got to help mama's dad put in the wood floring. Her is a pic of me with the saw.





Me checking out the new flooring.





Sky checking out the new flooring.





We have decided we like the carpet better. Not as much sliding around.


----------



## hunnybunny63

*Aina wrote: *


>


Ronnie im glad you are sharing with Sky ok! i hope your mum can fixSky's cage for her, did any of the pieces break or jsut a crack in thelitter tray?

i wont think about white or grey bunnies!!


----------



## JadeIcing

Yikes what a fright. Love the new sig pic!


----------



## maherwoman

WOW!! So much excitement for you guys lately!! :shock:

I'm glad to hear everyone's okay! 

My love to all the furbabies!! 

:kiss::inlove:


----------



## Aina

Only a few zip ties and the litter box were hurt. Oh, and the clothes hanger thingy. I guess it gave Mama an opportunity to make Sky's cage better.


----------



## maherwoman

I know...Skye had been working on making that thing fall because she wanted to redecorate! 

Cheeky little bunnies!!


----------



## Aina

Heya. This is Sky. Ronnie has to stay in the back yard until he is nutered. He keeps spraying everything and everyone so mom doesn't want him inside.
Mom got something for her camera so she can transfer pictures easier and she can take up to 1000 pics. Mom always takes me outside to take pictures because the light is better and I always blink at the flash. Her are some pics.

Ronnie, being handsome as usual.









The dog and I.





Me









Mama likes this pic of me.





Well gotta get off now. Momma might notice I'm not in my cage, and then she'll discover I can get out at will. Oh no!


----------



## Aina

Hello. This is Ronnie. Sky is a typical girl and loves to talk, I am wanting her to get her own blog. 
Anyways. A few days ago momma took me inside because her dad was going to mow the lawn. He never got to doing it that day, but I did get to stay in during a horrific rainstorm. Unfortunately I was stuck in an makeshift NIC cube cage of three panels by one panel. I did like being close to my people though. Moma is getting more and more convinced that she should get me neutered and bring me inside. In fact, she told me that that is going to be one of her financial goals since she is taking a financial course at church. I am telling her that I would be a great inside pet and she believes me. I am a lot calmer that Skyler and if moma can catch me I will cuddle well. Moma tells be that when Sky cuddles she likes to be right up against mama's nose. She also seems to like to be held and loves to jump on top of things. I like my four feet on the ground and at momas side.
Speaking of Skyler jumping things, yesterday mom was letting Sky run around the room and she jumped right into a trash can. Silly rabbit. The dog was rolling on the floor laughing at it. 
I have decided that moma is ok and so now I follow her around everywhere trying to get her to feed me. I can tell mom is happy that I don't run away from her anymore.
I am trying to get mom to change her avie. Why is my thing pink? I am the guy. And sky gets the pretty blue, that is so not fair!

The dog got a haircut! I barely recognized her without all that hair. She looks smaller than me, which she very well maybe. I still like to antagonize her though. It is so fun! 

Ok, now here are some pics.
Me in the small cage "Please let me out! I'm innocent!





I'm coming!





Oooh! A camera. CHEESE!!




















Sky wouldn't stay still so moma didn't get any good pictures of her, but her is a video.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Aina, I just love your thread. It's so cute and I love all the cute pics of your babies. Ronnie is a doll.


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...I just fall in love with Ronnie and Skye every time I see new pictures...what a cute pair!! 

You're really blessed with such sweet babies. 

Hugs!

Rosie and the Girls* :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Aina

Moma went away this weekend for something called 'D-now' whatever that is. Momas dad had to feed us and stuff.I missed moma and tried to get inside when I heard her come home, but the annoying dog blocked me. She came out a little bit later and let me be near her. I like to be near moma but not be petted, so that it good. Skyler and I have been talking through a 2 inch gap under the screen door. I can't wait to actually get to meet her and see her! Unfortunatly moma thinks Sky might have alergies because she is sneezing a little bit and has very very light discharge coming from her nose. It is clear and only enough to make her nose wet. Does anyone know of anything that could cause these alergies and how can moma stop them. I don't want Sky to be sick!

The day before "D-Now" mom spent about an hour trying to get a few good pics of Sky, so here they are.

I'm coming!





Do you have any craisens?





No craisens! I'm leaving!





Hey, come open the door so I can go.





Unfortunatly, her camera ran out of batteries before she got to me. I'll add some pics of me later.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Dusty hay/pellets could cause thesneezes. Also, it looks as thoughshe'sshedding? Maybe that hair could be causing it too.When mine are shedding, they sometimes sneeze when grooming.Is Sky doing any of these whenshe sneezes Ronnie?


----------



## Aina

AngelnSnuffy: Momma thinks it was some dusty pellets because she gave her some new pellets and she hasn't been sneezing since. Thanks for the advice.


Yesterday was a lovely day and mom got some pics of me. There was confusion on where I was supposed to be though.

So first moma calls me and I come running.











But then moma said I got a little too close





So I went away.









Then she said she had craisens





So I came back






And got a little too close again. I like to be close, but I don't like to be petted very much.






A random picture of me. 







We had some huge limbs come down in a storm. One of the trees is dying, so it always loses limbs, but moma says were were lucky it didn't come down on our head because of the storm.


----------



## Aina

There was a scare earlier this week. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves.

























Maggie: Yum! Rabbit fur.












Really the rabbit and dog are great friends it seems. 





Luckilly the dog is no longer chasing me. Unfortunatly sometimes I want to play with her and show her how fast I can go and she wont cooperate. Annoying dog.:rollseyes
But I am a better watch rabbit than she is! When I have free run of the yard I stay right near the door gaurding it from anyone comeing in, or out. Those squirrels can be dangerous!
















There is a little bit of a space under the door so I can check if anyone is coming out.


----------



## JadeIcing

Cute as always. 

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## Haley

Adorable! I love this one of Ronnie:






And I cant believe how good your dog is with the bunnies, and how she is laying there like that! That is wonderful


----------



## Aina

Hello. This is Maggie again.I like the rabbits, but I don't think they understand the whole "personal space" idea. And today Ronnie was trying to eat me! I'm glad momma came along when she did so he didn't. These rabbits don't seem to understand that I am the older sister and so the boss. Well, Sky does sometimes, but not always. I always have to be watching them to make sure they don't get into any trouble. Today Ronnie is in the house because some people are cutting down the trees in our backyard. It is my job to make sure he stays in the room he is supposed to, even when he finds a way to get out. Here are some pics of us.









Ok, you are getting too close






Mommy! He cornered me. HELP!






Sky and Ronnie get along well. Mommy made Ronnie a bigger area around his cage and put an old drippy water bottle there so he could have water two places in his cage.






It's the Tortoise and the Hair.


----------



## LuvaBun

LOL! Poor Maggie - the big white bun is out to get her . He looks kinda ticked off that he had to be inside. 

I love the tortoise and the hare pic 

Jan


----------



## wax32

D'oh, now I want a white bunny!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Hey Sky! What do you think of thetortoise? That's cute. I don't care for dogs mucheither, I'm glad you're playing nice though. Our cat doesthose things to my Snuff, and he lays there and takes it like youdo. You guys should fight back, he he.

How are you and Ronnie getting on? I hope good!Has Ronnie's neuter been scheduled yet? I bet you're gettinganxious.


----------



## The President

Hello. It is me, Ronnie with my spiffynew name. Sorry I havn't been on in a while. Moma'sdad had the trees cut down and the fence was in the way so they knockedit down and I have had to stay in my cage.:X But I was allowed to beout a little bit when moma blocked off the broken part of the fence andI have found my new calling! I am going to be atiller. You may not know what that it. It is sortalike a farmer, but instead of planing things when they dig holes theyjust leaven them there to rotate the soil. Moma's dad got abig one of these and I got to watch from the safty of my cage as heused it. So when he let me back out again I decided to show him that Icould do it too. He didn't seem to be that happy withme. All I'm trying to do is help! One time I wasdigging and then I decided to lay down. When I got up momalaughed at me. Can you believe she LAUGHED at ME. The dog isthe one who looks funny around here. I only had a little difton myself. Ok, so maybe a bit more then a little, but it was no reasonto laugh. 
I have decided that the dog is nothing to fear. I learned howto headbutt her and now she is scared of me. Haha. Serves herright. If she is chasing me then moma doesn't mind me doingit, but she says I can't do it for fun, though I think it is funny tosee the dog jump away from me like she does. Shedoes want to play with me sometimes though and I'll play with her alittle, but not much. I can't give her the impression that I like heror anything. Oh, it was Maggies birthday the other day andshe let me have a piece of luttuce that she didn't want. Yummy! Can youbelieve she wouldnt want lettuce? 
Here is a pic of her with a birthday hat on. (well ok, I photoshopped the hat in)





Well, Sky has the camera today so she says she'll get on later and post a few pics of us. In the meantime






Ps. If this needs to be moved to Bunny Chat then a mod can move it. I see Tiny has his there.


----------



## JadeIcing

There ya go. :bunnydance:


----------



## Skyler

AngelnSnuffy: Thetortoise is like Ronnie says, a walking rock. I havn't figured it outyet. It always seems to stop walking when I get too close toit. Maggie can get annoying sometimes, but she is ok.

I like Ronnie as long as he is not in my room. Moma hasskeduled me getting spade, whatever that is, but not Ronnieyet. She says she is trying to get to where she can, butthings keep getting in the way. I tell her to hopp over them. That iswhat I do.:nod


~

Moma and I had a big time taking a lot of pictures of Ronnieand Maggie. Then she tried to take some pictures ofme. I HATE having pictures taken of me, but I did pose forone or two to make moma happy. 
She was trying out a diferent color thingy, so some of her pictures look a little weird. 

First she tried black and white.













That didn't do much because Ronnie is white so he looks the same. Ilooked more grey when it was black and white, but I already am a shadeof grey.


Then she tried Sepia. That had am interesting result, but I didn't like it much.








Maggie got in on this one.





So then after that she went back to normal color. I like it the best.









Mom took a picture of the walking rock. She wasn't walking at the moment.






Well, that is all for me today. 
Luv,
Skye


----------



## maherwoman

Well, hello, wonderful bunnies (and puppy)!! 

You guys just get cuter everyday! I love seeing the various pictures your mommy posts of you guys! 

Sky with your lovely foofiness, Ronnie with your wonderful white color,Maggie with that cute puppy smile. You guys are priceless!!


----------



## The President

Hi!
So, I havn't posted for a while. That is because I had surgery. But I feel better now, and momma is letting me actually hang out with Skye some without being in diferent cages. It is fun. Skye is so nice! We havn't had one single fight, although she has thumped at me a few times. Last week mom was gone and so her brother who is supposedly my owner took care of us. It wasn't as fun as when mom does it. I was really well behaved though. Moma's mom took us out one morning and when she called I came running and went in my crate so she could take me back to my cage. Moma was amazed, I normally don't even do that for her, but I wanted to impress Skye. 
Today Skye and I hung out all afternoon and gave eachother baths, although most of the time it was me giving her one. She likes to be licked on the head. I can't wait until moma lets us be together all the time. Moma wont tell me how long it will be until then. Does anyone here know?
Unfortunatly I don't have any pictures because the main computer is broken. Moma will get them off her camera as soon as she can though.
I have heard that mom started a blog for us. Does anyone know where it is? I want to read what she is saying about us. I looked, but I couldn't find it.
Thanks for reading my blog.
~Ronnie


----------



## The President

Hello. It is me, Ronnie. I know I haven't posted in a while. My mom went to college and I am left home in my cage for half the day. Luckily I am now bonded with Skye, so we have a fun time together. I like Skye, but she is in her terrible teens, so is a bit hormonal at times. She is a homebody and loves to stay in her cage, while I love to explore, or just spend time with momma. 

Skye and I












I have now been a house bunny for almost six months and have learned a few things since I have been living inside. First, things made out of paper are called paper GOODS. This is because they taste really good. I like to eat anything paper. Once I tried to get one of mom's paper called 'homework' because papa said it was graded an 'a' and so I know that means it was good, but momma wasn't very happy about that.


I also learned about cardBORED. It is something you chew on when you are bored. We have a cardbored box that holds our hay. It doesn't taste as good as paper goods, but it will suffice. However, the best thing to eat is bananas. I don't know why they named it that though, it sounds sorta like bazooka, which is a type of bubble gum, and bonanza, which is something, but I don't know what. Maybe they named the bazooka bubble gum because it tastes like bananas. I am going to have to try some. Then I could taste banana all day long!

So, momma says we are getting a cousin. I want to meet him and make sure he understands the facts of life, but momma says I won't even get to meet him unless I act well. I'll probably ask the dog to talk to him for me, but she is such a scardy dog that if the new rabbit even looks at her funny she will probably go running to momma.

Momma's real camera isn't working, but she has something called a 'camera phone.' I don't get how it can be both a camera and a phone, but it takes pictures, so I will post some of them.

Skye and I










Skye






Me





Teehee, I am going to post this increminating picture of the dog. She got in to the spagetti sauce when she wasn't supposed to.





Er... she just saw me, so I'd better also post a good picture of her so she will be happy with me.





Well, that is it, all this writing is making me tired. I think I am going to go rest with Skye.













*Dog sneaks on* they are both asleep, so I guess I'll have to post this. Then I'm going to sleep too.


----------



## Tracey

"Me and the walking rock" <--Thats hilarious!


----------



## EileenH

Uh, oh it's the BunGod!


----------



## Ringer

Man this is good. Don't ever stop.


----------



## The President

Woah, it has been a looong time since I posted last. Moma started her second semester of school. She has to do something called "accounting" The book weighs a lot more than I do. I tried to help it lose weight by eating some of the pages, but moma got mad at me for that. Every day mom goes off to school and Skye and I have to wait until she gets ome to play out of our cage. Most of the time we just sleep. When moma gets home we party! She normally lets us run around her room when that happens. A few times I have gotten out of her room, but the annoying dog always tattletails on me.

So, we got our cousin. Skye doesn't like him. I think he is ok. He is really small though. I think he needs to eat more. 
Here are a few pics of him and me









And one of just him:





Did I even mention that moma got finches? Well, she did. They are NOISEY! And I thought the dog was the noisey one. They cheep all day. My moms dad likes them a lot.
Here are a few pics of them










Oh yeh, moma changed our cage so that it could move around. Here is a picture of us in it. Of course, now it is customised nd there are some soft blankets and stuff in it so our feet don't get sore.





Oh yeah, Moma got a lot of pics of Skye going through a molt. Moma says shy looks "merle" when she goes through a molt, whatever that means. I just think she looks weird, but don't tell Skye I said that! 





A normal pic of Skye, well except that she has a big red bow in her hair.




SKye is nice to cuddle with, and kiss.









Amd now, what you have all been waiting for, a few pics of me










Oh yeah, Moma made a banner of all her pets, so I think I'll post it here.





But, the most important banner:


----------

